# Clang --version ?



## bryn1u (Jan 16, 2013)

Hi.

I have a FreeBSD 9.1, and I'm wordering why I have a different version of Clang's FreeBSD then FreeBSD OS?


```
root@ks3290849:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # clang --version
FreeBSD clang version 3.1 (branches/release_31 156863) 20120523
Target: [b]x86_64-unknown-freebsd[color="blue"]9.0[/color][/b]
Thread model: posix
root@ks3290849:/usr/ports/devel/subversion # uname -a
FreeBSD ks3290849.kimsufi.com [b][color="blue"]9.1[/color]-RELEASE FreeBSD [color="blue"]9.1[/color]-RELEASE[/b] #0 r243825: Tue Dec  4 09:23:10 UTC 2012  
root@farrell.cse.buffalo.edu:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```


----------



## kpa (Jan 16, 2013)

I don't see anything unusual there. 9.1-RELEASE has clang version 3.1. Or what is it that you're asking?

Edit: Aah I see, the target says 9.0, you can ignore that. It's probably a static identifier in the clang sources that is not updated with the release.


----------



## pkubaj (Jan 16, 2013)

Yep, the target identifier is set up statically when the new sources of Clang are merged. Sources of 3.1 where merged when there was 9.0-STABLE. 9.1-STABLE already has 3.2 and `$ clang --version` says 
	
	



```
FreeBSD clang version 3.2 (tags/RELEASE_32/final 170710) 20121221
Target: x86_64-unknown-freebsd9.1
Thread model: posix
```


----------

